# Is there a way to map the note length to a midi controller in Notion?



## SteveC (Sep 7, 2021)

I'm searching a new notation software. My workflow is to use left hand for note length and right hand for the notes. Is there a way for this in Notion? In Dorico there is a midi mapping function and Dorico is on sale. (Plus it works with Noteperformer) Is Presonus still working on Notion or is it dead?  Somehow I like Notion.


----------



## DCPImages (Sep 7, 2021)

I like Notion too but it seems to have been pretty dormant for some time now. Note entry is pretty flexible.


----------



## wcreed51 (Sep 7, 2021)

Notion is still alive. But no MIDI mapping function.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 7, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> Notion is still alive. But no MIDI mapping function.


Thank you!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 9, 2021)

I thing I'll take Dorico - it has a great mapping function!


----------

